
Quicksand: Lightweight Probabilistic Programming Implemented in Terra (2014) [pdf] - eggy
https://dritchie.github.io/pdf/qs.pdf
======
eggy
I am trying to see how the procedural model generation of this paper stacks up
against Rosetta [1], which I intermittently use with Racket [2] to do
procedural geometry generation for computational design, sculptural,
architectural, game dev, and other endeavors. It seems lengthier, but more
diverse in its iterations.

I am hoping to leverage my early C programming with newly-found Terra, and Lua
to allow me to move across legacy low-level, meta-programmable low-level, and
scripting for the many things I play around with, even creating DSLs. I've
used Grasshopper in Rhino, and others, but I like staying away from having an
AutoCAD or Rhino license, and just use code. I need to make another backend
target for Rosetta other than OpenGL. FreeCAD [3] is my current target, so I
can create some type of geometry for the CAD folk, and 3D printing. I really
like Lisp, so Racket and Rosetta tick a box for that, but I am now thinking I
can use Terra/Lua/Fennel [4] for a toolchain. It's easy to hook into FreeCAD's
API using C++ or Python, which is uses and has a terminal for in the GUI.
Maybe Fennel terminal in FreeCAD?

[1]
[http://web.ist.utl.pt/antonio.menezes.leitao/Rosetta/tutoria...](http://web.ist.utl.pt/antonio.menezes.leitao/Rosetta/tutorials/introduction.html)
[2] racket-lang.org [3]
[https://www.freecadweb.org](https://www.freecadweb.org) [4] [https://fennel-
lang.org](https://fennel-lang.org)

